# My version of an ABT (Stuffed pepper)



## txusafguy (Jan 9, 2017)

OK I am starting to learn the lingo around here and found that what many BBQ'rs refer to an ABT we simply call stuffed peppers or pepper poppers.  

My version is a little different but certainly worth trying if you have not.

Half the peppers

Clean seeds and veins

Mix cream cheese with powdered ranch dressing (microwave to soften)

Place wit in small plastic bag and snip corner to pipe it into peppers

Wrap peppers in your favorite bacon

stab with toothpick (dual purpose... one to hold it together and two to pick it up when hot)

You can place a small shrimp or buffalo chick in the cheese mixture prior to wrapping if you like to add texture.

Enjoy.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 9, 2017)

So where's your Q-View?

Hmm plastic piping bags, toothpicks? What? 

Atomic Buffalo Turds are great!


----------



## txusafguy (Jan 9, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> So where's your Q-View?
> 
> Hmm plastic piping bags, toothpicks? What?
> 
> Atomic Buffalo Turds are great!



What is q-view?  Pictures?

You jabbing at me or truly curios how it works?

Poppers do kick ass that's for sure.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 9, 2017)

TXUSAFGUY said:


> What is q-view?  Pictures?
> 
> You jabbing at me or truly curios how it works?
> 
> Poppers do kick ass that's for sure.



Yep as we say here, Q-View or it didn't happen!


----------



## txusafguy (Jan 9, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yep as we say here, Q-View or it didn't happen!



Gotcha... ill do some pics this week.


----------



## 801driver (Jan 10, 2017)

TXUSAFGUY said:


> What is q-view? Pictures?
> 
> You jabbing at me or truly curios how it works?
> 
> Poppers do kick ass that's for sure.


Welcome from Oklahoma, I wish we had your overall ambient temps this time of year, you are usually at least 10' higher, frequently more.. Tonight we have a 20+ MPH wind from the South warming us up and it is nice.  Please do not Fart.. Yep,he was yanking your chain for fun, but we all do  like to see the pictures.   And yes Q-View is the "code word" for pictures on this site, we all like to see them of what you are doing.

We have a SS "pepper rack" with holes from Bass Pro a few years ago that holds peppers upright.  I used a hole punch and enlarged them for larger peppers.  Wifey (yep) just cuts off the tops and cores them with something she has in her drawer, don't know what, but it gives a good pocket for nothing to drip out.  She leaves in a few seeds depending how hot we want them and how much beer we have in the frig. 

She stuffs them with crumpled bacon and cheese.  Kinda inside out of yours.  We had some Velveta cheese with sausage dip left over from a FB game one time she used for stuffing and it worked well also.

Neat thing about BBQ and smoking, especially with smoker people on this site is that you can get good ideas and modify to make it work for you.  Bacon wrapped, or in the cheese inside,.  Heat with wood, charcoal, propane, or electric.  So what, make it work for you.. 

Yes, I have to agree and my hat is off to real wood smokers.  Your stuff is most likely 5% better than mine.  But, I just loaded up my Smoke-it #2 electric smoker with a 10lb Pork Butt and I am going to bed.  Not expecting the beeper to go off before 9AM, but you never know, as each piece of meat is different.  I had Found a sale ove Smithfield Pork Butts at $1.49/lb.  Smoking one, the rest are in the freezer.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2017)

Tough crowd around here!

But we do like our photo's!

Al


----------

